# Secret Hiding Places



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...Sinatra 'SOMEhow' managed to squeeze his way up into the leaf compartment in my dining room table. I had some boxes for packing beneath the table so I think that might be how he got up there. Needless to say it was one of those classic moments where you see a paw hanging down but no cat and wonder how the heck he got under there! I grabbed my camera..lol. Any of your furbabies have secret hiding places as well?

...pay no attention to the dust on the fold downs..lol. I'm moving!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Jack, my Maine ****, sleeping in the Sherpa bag. He also also loves to sleep on top of my armoire.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Two of Mickey's favorite spots, though I guess it's not really a hiding place.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

this is fun! My cat is often lying in the armoire, but I dont have pictures :-( Then she borrows a lot Banzei:s bed


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat sure know how to get comfortable. This is Lester taking over Sam's crate


----------

